# FreeBSD Credit Card Creation



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2013)

I am a huge fan of FreeBSD and Iâ€™d like to show my support by using a FreeBSD affinity credit card.  If you would like a FreeBSD affinity credit card created please sign the online petition below.  If enough people sign the petition we can show the FreeBSD Foundation we want the credit card!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/freebsd

This post is not intended to promote anything other than creating an affinity credit card.  If forum rules about website promotion were broken by posting this it was not my intent.


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I signed up!


----------

